# best Bov for the money?



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

hey guys i have a 16v with a k26 and rite now i have a cheap **** bov off ebay and it doesn't seal worth ****.at idle it wisles and sounds crap. 
so what should i get?


















_Modified by furious GTi at 4:33 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (furious GTi)*

i ran an rfl i got for almost free and it worked great, but i would advise gettin a tial 50mm


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (bdcoombs)*

I am using a Turbosmart Dual Kompakt series BOV:


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (Shawn B)*

tial 50mm or turbosmart race-port ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (vr6chris)*

tial. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QUICK QUESTION (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (DarkSideGTI)*

i using a turbosmart supersonic. sounds good and never leaks.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (QUICK QUESTION)*

Best for the MONEY: OEM BOSCH 710 valve.
No bling, it just works.
Brand new for ~$30-40. 
Mid 200's whp : use one.
300+ Whp: use two.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (vr6chris)*

If I had the $ I'd get synapse!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Best for the MONEY: OEM BOSCH 710 valve.
No bling, it just works.
Brand new for ~$30-40. 
Mid 200's whp : use one.
300+ Whp: use two.

-Jeffrey Atwood

why two for over 200 whp?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (Grabbit)*

Most likely because the orifices aren't big enough to flow enough air to do their job.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_If I had the $ I'd get synapse!

x2, oah wait.. I have one sitting in my backpack right now waiting to go to the shop after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll give some feedback after I have actually used it.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (dreadlocks)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## jda487 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Best for the MONEY: OEM BOSCH 710 valve.
No bling, it just works.
Brand new for ~$30-40. 
Mid 200's whp : use one.
300+ Whp: use two.

-Jeffrey Atwood

Your ideas intrigue me and I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter.
Moar seriously, where can one find these?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

hombre get a tial 50mm.**** kinetic.
Call INA in my link there in OTTAWA


_Modified by mcdub at 5:55 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

ps your rocco is ****ing ridiculous


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (jda487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jda487* »_
Your ideas intrigue me and I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter.
Moar seriously, where can one find these?

Try this:
Cabzilla's Gt35R 12v
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (Jefnes3)*

yea the 710's work great for virtually all applications and are super cheap and easy to find.
also on a side note in that pic why do people insist on using giant zipties on tiny vacuum lines that dont even need one lol


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_also on a side note in that pic why do people insist on using giant zipties on tiny vacuum lines that dont even need one lol

Most VAC lines also see boost, and those of us with stock ECU's learn real quick that the slightest leak throws everything out of wack and tend to over-engineer when possible as re-assurance.. securing lines are a good idea in general, if wastegate looses signal then you could blow everything up.
-R


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

OEM BOSCH 710 valve isnt this a diverter valve not a BOV ?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (QUICK QUESTION)*

Tial.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_OEM BOSCH 710 valve isnt this a diverter valve not a BOV ? 

to make the 710 valve a BOV just lave the output vent open....magic is a BOV.

-Jeff


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
Most VAC lines also see boost, and those of us with stock ECU's learn real quick that the slightest leak throws everything out of wack and tend to over-engineer when possible as re-assurance.. securing lines are a good idea in general, if wastegate looses signal then you could blow everything up.
-R

yea but i would be willing to bet money those lines would need 40+psi before they come off, its about volume thats what an intercooler hose can blow off at just a couple psi but the small line will take 5-10 times that
sorry to get off subject


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (jettaglx91)*

i love my tial


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (instg8r)*

tials the best hands down


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (rubbadubbdub)*

If you don't see the tial trend then you're blind. Get a tial and call it a day. I use nothing but Tial BOVs on all the cars I build.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (J-86)*

I use a Tial and it "surges" a bit when I let off the throttle if i don't let it build much boost (like less than 3-4 psi), but other than that it works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wouldnt mind switching over to a twin 710N setup tho...

NOTE: I said "surges" althought that's not _really _compressor surge, its more like bov flutter but in any case it happens when the bov doesnt open.


_Modified by PhReE at 12:40 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

easy to find
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=586


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (QUICK QUESTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUICK QUESTION* »_i using a turbosmart supersonic. sounds good and never leaks.

x2


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (ghettojetta20vT)*

bosch 110 valve. rated for up to 22 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








J


----------



## jda487 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_bosch 110 valve. rated for up to 22 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








J

Up to? As in adjustable?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (jda487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jda487* »_
Up to? As in adjustable?

up to. as in it leaks after that.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: best Bov for the money? (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
up to. as in it leaks after that.

Bingo.
My daily will never see that, so... im ok. lol.
Supposed to be superior to the 710 n or p. They test the same, but this one (110) has a higher max psi rating, and honestly performs far better than my Bailey Motorsports DV.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
to make the 710 valve a BOV just lave the output vent open....magic is a BOV.

-Jeff


uhh that dosent work that gives you a big vaccume leak off boost


----------



## 97vr6guy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

synapse synchronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

